# Where to Buy C40 Frameset?



## dwells (Mar 30, 2005)

My LBS has dropped Colnago (and Trialtir, in general). Does anybody have any recommendations on where I can find a C40 Frameset? I've scoured the WWW, and have only come up with a couple of shops / dealers who sell online (one in Canada, one in England!)

I'd like to find a NOS frame, and will even consider "gently" used frames.

Thanks!

D Wells

must... Have... CARBON!


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*New or used??*

Used. .E-bay for sure. They are on there all the time. New (old stock since it's no longer made)..TotalCycling in Ireland. I bought a C50 from them last month. . Come to the USA is 3 days spotless!  I'd NEVER buy one from a US distributer because the monoply.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Last year the regional Colnago rep told my LBS that Colnago will concentrate on marketing the C-50 in the U.S. instead of the C-40, but will continue suplying C-40's elsewhere. This is based on the philosophy that Americans want the latest technology and don't mind paying for it. 
I wanted the pre-B stay C-40 in NL 14 but wound up with a C-50 NL 14 frameset at a 10% discount.


----------

